
Army looks for alternatives to GPS as enemies threaten to jam signals - tshannon
https://spacenews.com/army-looks-for-alternatives-to-gps-as-enemies-threaten-to-jam-signals/
======
chris5745
I imagine if accelerometers were sensitive enough they could be used in place
of GPS, once a device was calibrated with position and orientation.

~~~
tshannon
Yeah I always wondered if you could ever get accurate enough measurements from
cameras and position of stars at night or sun during the day with an accurate
clock.

